# Konz's Housewarming Party!!



## Mrs. Konz (Mar 23, 2011)

*Hey everyone, It's Nikki!! (Konz's better half)*

*I know it's short notice, but me and Ray are having a housewarming party this weekend. It's been way too long since we've been able to hang out and we miss you guys!







*

*Anyways, the party is going to be at our new house in Pace (4524 Bostic Lane)*
*If you come down Hwy 90 from Pace, it's past Lowe's on the right hand side. There's the "Alternative Health Food Store" we are on the street right past that. Turn down that road, go past the field, and we are the first house on the left with the white picket fence.*

*We're going to get the party started around 4 pm and shut it down when the last person decides to leave. *

*We've got ladder golf, beer pong, badminton, and horseshoes...and of course the amazing company of all our friends. *

*It's BYOB and a potluck...but I really hope everyone can come and have a great time. I've been putting Ray to work lately and I know he needs some time to relax and have a great time!!*

*Hopefully see ya'll on Saturday!!*​


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new house and hope ya'll have a great turnout!


----------

